# TEETH



## Ronin (Jan 21, 2008)

> TEETH tells the story of High school student Dawn (Jess Weixler) who works hard at suppressing her budding sexuality by being the local chastity group?s most active participant. Her task is made even more difficult by her bad boy stepbrother Brad?s (John Hensley) increasingly provocative behavior at home. A stranger to her own body, innocent Dawn discovers she has a toothed vagina when she becomes the object of violence. As she struggles to comprehend her anatomical uniqueness, Dawn experiences both the pitfalls and the power of being a living example of the vagina dentata myth.



Check it out


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 21, 2008)

Teeth? In my vagina?

It's more likely then you think! Click here!


----------



## Amuro (Jan 21, 2008)

Although i do want to see this i'm a bit wary of movies that make me cup my balls in fear


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 21, 2008)

........:rofl

Oh man, I'm gonna have a hard time taking this movie seriously if I ever see it. A vagina that has teeth?......


----------



## Wolfy (Jan 22, 2008)

@Trigger - the vagina dentata myth is actually quite old, it isnt a new thing.

I want to see this movie, actually.  The reviews have been pretty good, and its interesting to see that the guy who made it turned a tale of caution for men into a story thats supposed to empower women.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 22, 2008)

I laughed at the trailers when I first saw them. I just can't take it seriously. Unless she has a tongue coming out of there and it hisses down there too, it probably will not be that freaky... not too much anyway.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 23, 2008)

Holy crap..... The Vagina!  It's Alive!  Itttttttttttt'ssss ALIVE! *Crosses legs in fear*


----------



## Dave (Jan 23, 2008)

silly vagina, sex is for real non teeth baring vaginas


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2008)

I heard they're special dentist/gynecologist hybrids for this. And special dentures for "down there" once you get older.


----------



## shadow__nin (Jan 24, 2008)

Trip to the GYNO: $75.00
Rubber Latex Gloves: $2.50
Gown: $9.50

Having Mo'fuggin Teeth in your Vagina and biting the Doctors hand: PRICELESS


----------



## ThexStormxLena (Jan 25, 2008)

Last weekend, I had a choice between going to see either this movie or Juno.
After, reading the synopsis for Teeth at movie.go.com, all I have to say is........


Juno was a great movie, and I had a good time watching it.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jan 25, 2008)

I wanna watch it. 

I'll watch it expecting myself to be laughing all the time. Cant really take a movie with such a story that seriously, no matter how good the acting. Do you think we ever get to see the teeth or anything, or is it gonna be one of those movies that leave a lot to the imagination.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 25, 2008)

...Uhh... is she open to backdoor fun? I really don't know what to say.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 25, 2008)

Can't...unsee....


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 25, 2008)

i hear this is actually a remake, my friend found the original ill have to ask him how it is 
i havent seen the picture, but the image i get in my head is the sarlac pit


----------



## Boromir (Jan 27, 2008)

Thats FUCKED UP.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 27, 2008)

Can it regrow teeth if they fall out?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Jan 27, 2008)

Ouch.......


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats why you have to pierce it at maximu force! Knock the teeth out before it can get joo!


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 29, 2008)

This is one thing TTGL isn't piercing..


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 29, 2008)

Give it enough spiral powah and your drill can pierce ANY heaven


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 29, 2008)

*Teeth:The Movie*

Has anyone seen this movie or heard about it,the girl in this movie has Vagina Dentata (a vagina with teeth) and uses it as a vindictive weapon and apparently bites off the penis of any guy who tries to rape her or lose a hand if he attempts to touch her vagina,really weird stuff here.


----------



## Ziko (Mar 30, 2008)

Dude...that sounds...wierd :S


----------



## kennyboiz (Apr 1, 2008)

Wtf, is it good?


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm so glad that google said teethed vaginas are only a folklore


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2008)

Just came back from watching it, it wasn't good at all, its was pretty laughable at times.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2008)

Does it have a lot of nudity, and/or vaginal displays? If so, it's well worth the rental. If not, it's shit, and I refuse to consider it.


----------



## Chee (Jun 20, 2008)

What the hell?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2008)

I think it's a fetish porn. Probably was supposed to be released in Japan, but there was a mix up in accounting.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2008)

> Does it have a lot of nudity, and/or vaginal displays? If so, it's well worth the rental. If not, it's shit, and I refuse to consider it.



Thats what made me angry, they don't even show the vagina

It has a ton of nudity, tho most of the sex scenes are with the clothes on tho. The first guy getting his penis chomped off is awesome, I'll give the movie this much.

Awesome trailer is awesome, hide your penis, her vagina is angry

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yH8yuld4DUE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Proxy (Jun 20, 2008)

My cousin now lent me the movie. I was wondering what it was about. Now, it makes me want to check it out for the lulz.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 21, 2008)

WHAT. THE. HELL?!?!??!?!


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 21, 2008)

I saw the display for this at one of our local rental places two weeks or so ago and was immediately torn between shock, amusement, and . Nearly rented it out of the same curiosity/masochism that has led me to see _Manos: Hands of Fate _and _Jesus Christ Vampire Hunter_ multiple times but ended up opting for _The Darjeeling Limited _instead. 

And, with Ennoea's comments, I think I won't be picking it up anytime soon. >_>


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2008)

I personally wouldn't recommend it, its funny at times but its really boring. And for a film with a killer vagina, theres just no excuse for it to be this dull


----------



## shizuru (Jun 28, 2008)

i saw this movie the other day with my boyfriend and we both laughed really hard through the whole movie


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2008)

It's about vaginas, I won't be renting it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2008)

I watched it in cinema, we all lolled so hard at the first guy getting his penis cut off


----------



## shizuru (Jun 28, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I watched it in cinema, we all lolled so hard at the first guy getting his penis cut off


yeah same here and when the girl goes back the crab has it lmao!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh yeah, lol.

I hated her brother, man was he an ass, bad luck when the dog ate his penis


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 23, 2010)

*Teeth(2007)*



> *Storyline*
> Dawn grows up in the shadow of a nuclear power plant. In high school, while her biology class studies evolution, she realizes she may have a hidden curse, an "adaptation." She lives with her mom, step-father, and hard-edged step-brother. She likes Tobey, a guy at school, and he likes her. She takes a pledge to remain chaste until marriage, so they date in groups, watch G-rated films, and don't kiss, but the power of teen hormones is great, so temptation beckons. Dawn has an admirer in Ryan, and when she breaks it off unexpectedly with Tobey, she turns to Ryan for help. Will he be her mythical hero and rescue her? Or can she find her way as her own hero, turning the curse into an asset?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2010)

does the movie show the pussy teeth?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 23, 2010)

a movie about a girl with vagina teeth is a movie i refuse to watch.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 23, 2010)

This is a funny movie, I must say. And, no, they don't show the teeth.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 23, 2010)

Oddly enough, for the past two days me and my friends have been really close to seeing this shitty movie. Instead we saw Human Centipede and Zombie Strippers, so Teeth will probably be the next crappy movie we see on Netflix.


----------



## olaf (Nov 23, 2010)

as a horror it's quite meh. but if you aproach it as a coming of age story with some bizzare plot devices (said teeth) it's better


----------



## The Potential (Nov 23, 2010)

I saw a clip of a scene from this movie on youtube. It's funny in a way. I guess....


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2010)

Theres already a thread on this film. Yeah its amusing for the first half but it really is terrible.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 23, 2010)

Never did watch this, but I can imagine it's hilarious because of how bad it is.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 23, 2010)

LOL 


that movie was sooooo bad


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 24, 2010)

I've never understood vagina teeth. D: Although the storyline sounds even more er...spectacular? I mean seriously, how could that be an asset? Aside from, of course, vore fans.


----------

